# new guy



## bluespruce (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi i am the new guy. Never hunted in my life. I have a PSE Bow Madness bow because i miss shooting a rifle. I cannot shoot rifles anymore due to having war related Post Traumatic Stress d and the loud noise. The bow is nice and quiet. I am wondering how to meet people and possibly go out with other hunters to learn now to hunt. Is is possible or should i sell the bow and stick with fishing. Van


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## bluespruce (Apr 19, 2010)

thanks..Van


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## bluespruce (Apr 19, 2010)

very important to support the troops. I hope that they can come home soon. Van


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Van. Have fun here.


----------



## NoFences4Me (Jan 22, 2009)

Welcome to AT Dan! Where are you from?


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## bluespruce (Apr 19, 2010)

*Wked strings, no fences, deathbyhoyt*

Thanks for welcoming me to the forum. I am originally from Nebraska. I lived in Colorado for several years and now i am here in Wisconsin. I am learning how to fly fish and get out into this beautiful outdoors. I am just learning on the bow..sighted in at short range. I have not fired my bow outside yet. It has rained every day. 

Where are you all from?

Dan


----------



## paraarcher (May 12, 2010)

*Welcome from another newbie*



bluespruce said:


> Hi i am the new guy. Never hunted in my life. I have a PSE Bow Madness bow because i miss shooting a rifle. I cannot shoot rifles anymore due to having war related Post Traumatic Stress d and the loud noise. The bow is nice and quiet. I am wondering how to meet people and possibly go out with other hunters to learn now to hunt. Is is possible or should i sell the bow and stick with fishing. Van


Don't sell the bow or give up fishing. Theres lots of nice people to meet at archery ranges and I'm sure the hunting will come some day for both of us.

Welcome!!!


----------



## NoFences4Me (Jan 22, 2009)

bluespruce said:


> Thanks for welcoming me to the forum. I am originally from Nebraska. I lived in Colorado for several years and now i am here in Wisconsin. I am learning how to fly fish and get out into this beautiful outdoors. I am just learning on the bow..sighted in at short range. I have not fired my bow outside yet. It has rained every day.
> 
> Where are you all from?
> 
> Dan


Hi Dan. I live in Ohio, about ten miles south of Toledo. Just wanted to say welcome to AT again and wanted to say Thanks very much for your service to our great country!


Scott


----------



## mapleleaf1970 (Dec 2, 2008)

:welcomesign:Welcome Aboard!


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT:smile:


----------



## R_Yusko (May 12, 2010)

Welcome aboard....:welcomesign:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

